# Houston Texas



## lyssad311 (Jan 29, 2004)

hey i was looking for a room for houston and didnt see one... so i wanted to see who else was from houston? get back


----------



## ray_82 (Jan 19, 2004)

hey whats up im from houston too... southwest area


----------



## kosankar (Feb 7, 2004)

*Not many Nissan people around?*

Hey I'm from Houston also, Wondering if there are any meets set up around town. Besides Saturday night Starbucks on Post Oak?


----------



## racerzchick (Feb 19, 2004)

*yup..*



kosankar said:


> Hey I'm from Houston also, Wondering if there are any meets set up around town. Besides Saturday night Starbucks on Post Oak?


well im from southeast houston here about 20 minutes from westhiemer..but yuh there is a hang out spot and RSI..and teaworks...and subway..
they are all over the place in wetsheimer..


----------



## myktek (Jul 28, 2003)

guys, check the HNE forum at the bottom.... HNE= Houston Nissan Enthusists.... however u spell it...


----------



## Angel Carrier (Sep 29, 2003)

SW :cheers:


----------



## Fury587 (Feb 25, 2004)

There are meets set up in houston for where ever you stay.

http://www.houston-imports.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=4


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=131 

try there ! they are local for ya.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

not exactly houston but.....close...bout an hour away, and I go to the Teaworks hangout lot too


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

we are you guys?? we have meetings every month down in houston! man, yall need to become HNE members! see ya'll at the dyno meet this march!


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Houston In The House.*

FM1960 area here. HNE member here.

C1 Bender


----------



## TruBluZ (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm from Houston.


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

se area hurre :givebeer:


----------

